# Jim Tew, Kim Flottum and Michael Bush Tulsa OK March 19-20



## NeilV

The NEOBA Big Bee Buzz strikes again, and we have an excellent line up of speakers, including Jim Tew, Kim Flottum and some guy you might have heard of named Michael Bush. 

The dates are March 19-20, 2010. The exact location in Tulsa, OK has not confirmed.

The cost will be $25.00 per person, which includes two meals. Prepayment and pre-registration will be available and greatly appreciated.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Neil


----------



## magnet-man

We need to get Sue Coby next year.


----------



## NeilV

I will see what I can do. (But, you gotta admit, this 2010 lineup ain't exactly shabby.) 

Also, Derek has assured me that he's coming up this year, and I'm holding him to it.


----------



## magnet-man

2011 is what I meant.


----------



## NasalSponge

I am sure going to try to be there!! Is there a website for Reg?


----------



## Hambone

I will be there! Already have all the airlines set up to email me when there is a smokin deal. SW is $175.00 which isn’t bad. But I am torn on drive/fly. I like the 55 min air time vs 5 hour drive, but if I drive I can bring you some quality pork products!

Let us know when there is online reg.


----------



## Myron Denny

Is this meeting in Mar 2010, I don't know how I missed this, I try to read most of the posts. I would very much like to make this, I don't know the lady mentioned for the future meeting but she is "running in deep tracks" if she is in the class of the above speakers!


----------



## NeilV

Yep, March 2010. And it costs $25 (and that includes 2 meals).


----------



## Myron Denny

The dates are March 19-20, 2010. The exact location in Tulsa, OK has not confirmed.

Do you have a location confirmed yet?


----------



## Michael Bush

Sorry to disappoint, I really planned to do this, but as a result of job changes, I will be unavailable to make this meeting, or any other meeting until next year.


----------



## Myron Denny

I was very much looking forward to visiting with you, guess we will just have to continue visiting this way. I very much respect your opinion.
Myron Denny


----------



## Michael Bush

>I very much respect your opinion.

Thank you.


----------



## NeilV

*Dadant Will Be A Vendor At The Buzz*

I talked with Ray at Dadant, Paris TX today. He will come to the Big Bee Buzz, March 19-20, 2010. He will bring some merchandise. However, he is primarily coming to deliver stuff that people order in advance. So order in advance and avoid shipping costs. 

If you are attending the Buzz and need anything, please support Dadant's effort to come to our event. Place your orders now and explain that you need delivery to the Buzz. The free shipping will pretty quickly cover the cost of going to the Buzz!!! 

Given the free meals, you practically make money coming to this event. 

You can order at (903) 784-6145. Tell them thanks for coming to Tulsa.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Is there an agenda of topics?


----------



## AR Beekeeper

And a location where the meeting will be held?


----------



## NeilV

*Update and address*

As you may have gathered from Michael Bush's post, he will not be able to make it. However, all is not lost. Ed Levi, the state inspector for Arkansas, has agreed to be a speaker. 

Ed Levi has been a regular speaker at this event in the past. He is very knowledgeable and an excellent speaker. Unlike Michael Bush, Ed Levi is not a small-cell/natural cell beekeeper. However, Ed, at least in his own hives, does not use hard or soft chemicals, so far as I know. For example he uses genetics and drone comb for varroa control and traps and nematodes for SHB. Ed is also an organic vegetable gardener. In short, the folks who wanted to hear Michael talk may also be interested in what Ed has to say.

Also, several people have asked for an address where this event will be held. It is:

Eastside Christian Church
1438 South Indianapolis Avenue
Tulsa, OK 74112-5826.

We no longer meet at the Ag. Extension Office on the fairgrounds, because our event got too big and we ran out of room. However, this church is just down the street from the old meeting place, just east of the intersection of 15th and Harvard, near the north side of the fairgrounds. 

We do not yet have a schedule of presentations, because we only recently got the State of Arkansas to approve Ed Levi coming to visit us. I will post that shortly. If anybody has a specific request for a topic, please advise. With this panel, I figure that there is somebody who is competent to present on about any topic.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## NasalSponge

This is unbelieveable.....I just got an email that I have to attend a company meeting in Tulsa the 18th and 19th!! I will already be there on the company dime!! WOOT!! See you all Friday eve. 

I am sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it Michael, I was really looking forward to meeting but I fully understand the situation.

Awesome...my hotel is @ 31st and Memorial!!


----------



## NeilV

Hambone (aka Derek) is coming up and cooking the Bar-B-Que for the Friday evening dinner (that's included in the price of admission). 

I'm still trying to get the agenda finalized, but some topics that are very likely to be covered are: (1) the importance of genetics in reducing or eliminating chemical use; (2) IPM methods geared towards going chemical-free; (3) ways to incorporate the use of nucs in beekeeping; and (4) marketing techniques for honey to bring more money such as varietal and local honeys. And that's just a start. I should have an actual schedule by Monday. 

Neil


----------



## NasalSponge

Excellent! I am looking forward to a little Texas BBQ!!


----------



## Hambone

I secured my buddies smoker to bring to handle the cooking. :thumbsup:


----------



## NeilV

*Another speaker and a schedule*

We have added a fourth speaker, Dr. Charles Abramson from Oklahoma State University. He is in the psychology dept., and he studies learning/conditioning behavior in insects. He has devised some experiments which suggest that chemicals that are "safe" for bees appear to have adverse effects on their behavior. Should be something different and interesting. 

Hope to see some more Beesourcers there. Here is the whole schedule:

BIG BEE BUZZ, MARCH 19-20, 2010
SCHEDULE

FRIDAY, MARCH 19, 2010

5:30 p.m.	Registration

6:00 p.m.	Opening Announcements/Welcome

6:15 p.m.	Dr. Jim Tew – The Honeybee’s Place in the “Green” Movement

7:00 p.m.	Let’s Eat!!! – Bar-B-Que Dinner (meat courtesy of Beesource's very own Mr. Hambone)

7:45 p.m.	Kim Flottum – Producing Varietal and Artisan Honey to Boost Honey Sales

8:30 p.m.	Ed Levi – Sustainable Beekeeping Through Genetics – An Important Step in Integrated Pest Management


SATURDAY, MARCH 20, 2010

8:30 a.m.	Registration

9:00 a.m.	Dr. Jim Tew – The Natural Bee Nest

9:45 a.m.	Break

10:00 a.m.	Dr. Charles Abramson, Oklahoma State Univesity – Betty the Boozing Bee: Studies In How “Safe” Chemicals Affect Bee Behavior

10:45 a.m.	Break

11:00 a.m.	Ed Levi – IPM Beekeeping – Working Towards Chemical-Free Beekeeping

11:45 a.m.	Potluck Lunch

1:00 p.m.	Kim Flottum – Using Nucs For Better Beekeeping

1:45 p.m.	Break

2:00 p.m.	Dr. Jim Tew – Good Bees In Bad Places

2:45 p.m.	Break

3:00 p.m.	Panel Discussion Free-For-All, Covering All Topics, Including CCD Update

3:45 p.m.	Auction and Raffle

4:00 p.m.	Adjourn


----------



## NasalSponge

Looks great!! Very exciting! Thx to all you Tulsa beeks for all the hard work to get all this together.:thumbsup: 

And to Hambone for coming all that way too cook dinner!!


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper

Neil,

What are the chances that someone could video or at least audio record some of the sessions? 

I can't attend because of some medical appointments for my wife, but I would love to hear some of the topics. 

I have the capability to duplicate CD's and DVD's and could do it very inexpensively if someone could to the taping. I am sure there are others on Beesource that would pay a nominal fee for copies of the presentations. What does everyone think? 

Let me know if you feel like this is feasible.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## NeilV

I don't think that would be a problem, if somebody else could handle the recording aspect. I do not have that sort of equipment. Any volunteers? (I'll also bring this up with the speakers to make sure they don't mind and will talk to the othe NEOBA folks about it.)


----------



## Hambone

NasalSponge said:


> And to Hambone for coming all that way too cook dinner!!


Not anymore. I got a good kick in the nads this morning. Gotta work that Thurs and Fri.  Spring Break week-end is not working in my favor. I am not happy right now. I do apologize to the BBB.


----------



## NasalSponge

Dude....what a bummer!! I was actually worried when I saw the post before I opened it that it might be bad news. Sorry to hear you won't be there!!


----------



## NeilV

But there still will be food. Of that I am certain.


----------



## NasalSponge

Is there a website to pre-register??


----------



## NeilV

We talked about doing that, but nobody got it set up. But you don't need to preregister. Just show up.


----------



## NasalSponge

Thx...I will be there.


----------



## okiequeenbee

Too bad that Hambone won't bee at the Buzz, but Bullseye and I will bee there and bring plenty of the good beverage to pass around. Looking forward to seeing everyone again, and the new faces.


----------



## NasalSponge

Sitting in a hotel room in Tulsa looking forward to Friday eve and realizing I forgot my camera!


----------



## steveo_uk

Really wanted to go to this. I have to work.


----------



## Hambone

Hope all gos well. Weather report is not good for the area.


----------



## okiequeenbee

This first evening was great speakers and even better food. :applause: Sure wish someone would have drove on up. It's Oklahoma, who knows what the weather will do - besides that, the next day it will be summer again. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Would someone post a brief of Kim's talk on using nucs for better beekeeping? I'd like to be there but time and $$ and too many apiaries to feed will keep me here in Vermont. Thanks.


----------



## NasalSponge

Well, I gave into my fears and bailed (after getting texts from a coworker admonishing me to come home) and as I look out the window this AM I am certainly glad I did as far as not being stuck in Tulsa, however it was very disappointing to miss the rest of the meeting. It was great to meet Neil and I saw Bullseye and Okiequeen from across the room but didn't get to talk. Did you get your extractor sold?? Who new we would get a blizzard on the first day of spring in Okla.?:scratch:


----------



## NeilV

Michael P,

I asked Kim how to respond to this. What he said was that he basically took a lot of ideas that he heard you present and modified them to encourage hobbiest beekeepers to keep nucs. He said you would not have learned much from him, because a lot of the ideas originated with you. He is very complementary of you as a beekeeper and teacher. FWIW, your ideas as retold by Kim make me want to make up a couple of nucs. 

Neil

P.S. Any chance I could talk you into coming down here to be a presenter (hopefully on a weekend with less snow)?


----------



## NeilV

The snow definitely hurt the attendance, but we still did okay. We had 107 friday evening. I did not get an exact attendance for Saturday, but I'd guess about 90 were there, with some people who were not there in friday showing up saturday. 

The speakers were great, the food was good and the company was excellent. Nice to see Ms. Okiequeenbee (who may need to change her name to Kansanqueenbee) and Bill. Also got to meet Arkansas Beekeeper and NasalSponge. Of course, the other Bill (MagnetMan) was also in attendance. I probably missed somebody in this list of Beesourcers, sorry if I did.

Also, our club passed the resolution to support the BSA Merit Badge project, and Kim Flottum made some agreements that will be bringing Bee Culture Magazine into the effort very soon.

Thanks for everybody who came, and I hope to see you again next year along with some I have not gotten to meet in person yet (Mr. Hambone, for example).

Neil


----------



## Michael Palmer

NeilV said:


> P.S. Any chance I could talk you into coming down here to be a presenter (hopefully on a weekend with less snow)?


Sure, but not during the active bee season. November to April is best.
Mike


----------



## NasalSponge

On a side note I loved your story in BC....I intend to make myself some "bee bombs" this year. Thx!


----------



## Michael Palmer

Bombs Away Big Mike.


----------



## NeilV

FWIW, I can confirm that Big Mike is in fact BIG. Not fat, BIG. I picked him out of the crowd with no problem.


----------

